# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Preissturz beim 1.500-Euro-Gaming-PC!



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Preissturz beim 1.500-Euro-Gaming-PC!*

					Unsere beiden 1.500-Euro-Gaming-PCs gibt es aktuell deutlich günstiger, nämlich für 1.300 Euro (Intel-Edition) beziehungsweise 1.200 Euro (AMD-Edition). Du suchst einen Gaming-PC mit Top-Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? Wir haben ihn!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Preissturz beim 1.500-Euro-Gaming-PC!*


----------



## RX480 (11. Mai 2022)

Wow,
Das ging ja fix, sogar schon mit der 6650xt auswählbar!
(dito reicht sicherlich der 5600nonX)

... und schon wird aus ehemals 1500 nur noch 1150€


----------

